# Flying or Not???



## tomlou (Jul 3, 2006)

What's the feeling on warbirds? Do like to see them flying, knowing that one day they might crash due to pilot error or 60 year-old parts giving up the ghost (yup, I know that many warbirds are flying today with 99% new parts), OR, do you like them in museums or other display-only situations?

Or, BOTH ways???


----------



## blackwidow (Jul 3, 2006)

both, but i absolutly love the sounds, more so than jets


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 3, 2006)

Flying...


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 3, 2006)

Has to be flying- you can't beat the hairs on the back of your neck standing up when a Merlin or 4 starts up


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 3, 2006)

If folks want them in a museum, build a replica - airplanes are meant to fly, I get pissed off to see perfectly good airplanes put on sticks so birds could sh*t all over them!!!


----------



## Monique (Jul 3, 2006)

Flying is way better. That's what planes where meant to do. Not sit around and get dusty in a museum whilst people talk about the Plane's days of glory long ago. =( It makes me sad to see how some planes are kept in museums, in the museum in my city alot of the planes have their wings cut off. ' Which I don't understand why but its still very sad.
D= And all the outside exhibits are just horribly weathered or pooped on by the birdies.​


----------



## Henk (Jul 3, 2006)

Well to let the planes stay outside is not right, but sometimes because there are not a lot of a certain type left and to have a original aircraft is a good idea, but if there are plenty of then let them fly.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2006)

Flying for sure, nothing like hearing them.


----------

